# Starting a Womens Rafting Team



## wheretheriverflows (Mar 4, 2010)

I can personally say that there is nothing hotter than a women's racing team...oh, hey Eva  
Get out there and crush it!


----------



## wheretheriverflows (Mar 4, 2010)

Here is what you can do as a team...represent USA! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IcqdiagRhvU&feature=c4-overview&list=UUW9CtWcAUQ-OkYZLk7g4ryA

Seven seconds into the footage is my favorite...


----------



## 23.freespirit (Nov 25, 2013)

That's such an awesome video of USA vs Japan! Worlds baby!! That's the goal- get to worlds and kick some river booty!


----------



## 23.freespirit (Nov 25, 2013)

Hey Mark That's such an awesome video of USA vs Japan! Worlds baby!! That's the goal- get to worlds and kick some river booty!


----------



## GauleyGirl (Dec 1, 2013)

*Get it, Eva! See you in WV?*

I love this! 

I've been on a women's race team for several years, but so far we only race the Animal on the Gauley in WV. (A wedding and a pregnancy kept us away from National's this summer...) Get these girls together and let's see you in September for the Animal race! I've been out there with only 1 other women's team. This year we had four teams competing. Add another to it next season! 

Looking forward to it 

JB


----------



## 23.freespirit (Nov 25, 2013)

Hey JB- I actually raced the Animal race this yr. I might of actually seen u on Postage Due if you were there for that big group pic of some of the women racers. Such an awesome race!!! Will you ladies be at nationals this yr?


----------



## GauleyGirl (Dec 1, 2013)

No way! I wasn't on postage for that photo, but I wish I had been! We'll see about Nationals. I would LOVE for that to happen, but don't know if the rest of the team is in. Do you know where Nationals will be this year? And when? Don't think we have any weddings this summer....


----------



## 23.freespirit (Nov 25, 2013)

I want to say Nationals is May 3rd at the Cal-Salmon Nordheimer in Cali but I'll let ya know for sure if I hear. I wish it was a little more clear when nationals is! Good luck to you ladies if you end up going. And I hope to see you at one of these races soon.


----------



## LSB (Mar 23, 2004)

I'll run shuttle.


----------



## 23.freespirit (Nov 25, 2013)

Sounds good LSB


----------



## 23.freespirit (Nov 25, 2013)

*World Rafting Championships!!*

WRC 2014 Dates confirmed!! 28 August – 7 September BRAZIL


----------

